# Hiphop (i'll include some swedes for your **** n' giggles)



## Candlejack (Apr 27, 2012)

I just wanted to check if we have any fans of hiphop here? 

I used to be a metalhead of great proportions until i converted, found alot of more meaning in the hiphoptexts than most of the various rock i listened to. 


My absolute favorite, who has his own pedestal is Astronautalis. I just love him. His blend of different styles.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xREgc5a0HrE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PbnumphZdPE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4N4YeNYbU5I

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3FdUdvajOp0


My favorite female must be Dessa, by far:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J2_aY9gYTF0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gSxSCv7Cegc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vvi3UDQdl7k


And one by Sims 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y_x6M3UXq9M&feature=relmfu



Here's a few by Prof, he's my favorite on the more "**** it"-hiphop, the harsher, harder hiphop.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ElEWqJJwwsg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t6AV6M1hpyI&feature=relmfu

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Po8ur7qWAnA




And now some Swedish for you (if any) guys who wants to hear some Swedish for some reason:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XrdqSYGF8ts&feature=related

This is more reggae than hiphop but i'll add kapten röd because i can

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F_Plhmvsr_w&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=isHFcPK0eSs


----------



## Twistington (Apr 27, 2012)

Nah not really, but Kapten Röd is always welcome in my headphones or speakers.


----------



## Candlejack (Apr 27, 2012)

Twistington said:


> Nah not really, but Kapten Röd is always welcome in my headphones or speakers.



He's awesome. 

Mysticman has one good song too http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bi4yEsN4zSY


----------



## Candlejack (Apr 27, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r5J00usUcyE&feature=related and one by aleks


----------



## The Edge (Apr 27, 2012)

I've always been a fan of Common Market:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t1MUpZAWuFI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JnylpWkwOto&feature=fvwrel


----------



## Candlejack (Apr 27, 2012)

The Edge said:


> I've always been a fan of Common Market:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t1MUpZAWuFI
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JnylpWkwOto&feature=fvwrel



That was awesome


----------



## The Edge (Apr 27, 2012)

Let me say thank you for sharing some of the stuff you like. It's always good when you can find an artist you haven't heard before and it opens up doors. Here are a couple more of my favorite artists:

Kenn Starr:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mbEUHa88TVw&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-XZP6W5h7iQ&feature=related

Panacea:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=utmjd-NJ81k
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u-puqimZuyM&feature=related

Raashan Ahmad:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WbkrbabcG_8&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wKAQbbM4eBI&feature=related


----------



## Candlejack (Apr 27, 2012)

Kenn was not my cup of tea, Panacea was great though

Raashan will get a few more listenings before i've decided on him.



Some other artists you should check out:


Prof
Murs
Atmosphere
Grieves
P.O.S
Mike Mictlan
Dumbfoundead (his texts are kinda worthless, but his flow is top)
Doomtree
Q-tip
Brother Ali
Aesop Rock
Hail Mary Mallon


Those i could namedrop right now



What was your opinion on the swedish style? 
You won't understand any of the texts but the calmer sound of it all?


Aleks - Fruängen is a very strong song, tells an awesome (but quite horrible) story. I love that one.


----------



## heirkb (Apr 27, 2012)

Until a few years ago, hip hop was all I ever listened to. Hard to come up with favorites, though...

Artists who came up recently:

Brother Ali
Evidence
The Left
Zion I
Immortal Technique
Jedi Mind Tricks

Older artists...depends on what I'm listening to, but right now:

Gang Starr
Wu Tang
Tribe Called Quest
Heiroglyphics and Souls of Mischief (especially Pep Love)
Snoop
EPMD
Mobb Deep (older stuff)
Big L

I need to get back into more underground artists, but it's hard to leave songs like this:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1sJ5-1_SHMo


----------



## ecchef (Apr 27, 2012)

Why?


----------



## Candlejack (Apr 27, 2012)

ecchef said:


> Why?



Why what?


----------



## Deckhand (Apr 27, 2012)

Matisyahu 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mjzXvoe1Ajk&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Matisyahu beat box


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yRAxBm78YvU&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Eamon Burke (Apr 28, 2012)

I hated hip hop of all varieties until the moment I heard Deltron 3030. Changed my mind in an instant.


----------



## Candlejack (Apr 28, 2012)

BurkeCutlery said:


> I hated hip hop of all varieties until the moment I heard Deltron 3030. Changed my mind in an instant.



So did i, when all i knew was radio-hiphop. 
THen i heard POS - Optimist, and then more of his. And so i changed. 

I'll give Deltron a go, when i'm not that hungover anymore.


----------



## JohnyChai (Jun 3, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FnD_CXnXEB8


Do you love piano's...?


----------



## JohnyChai (Jun 3, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JYw0NnHDRzc


...


----------



## VoodooMajik (Jun 3, 2012)

Yelawolf- Before he signed with Shady records. His Collaborations and solo work are great.
KO- Urban Funk, Urban Folk. Used to be homeless, I swear I've seen him bumming around Toronto..
Vinnie Paz- Army of the Pharaohs and Jedi Mind Tricks 
Machine Gun Kelly- Not many people can speak words as fast as Busta
Rittz- I really like his flow but I think his life just sucked


----------



## stereo.pete (Jun 3, 2012)

Deltron is a badass!


----------



## birdeye (Jun 5, 2012)

Candlejack said:


> And now some Swedish for you (if any) guys who wants to hear some Swedish for some reason:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XrdqSYGF8ts&feature=related
> 
> ...


Swedish always cheers me up. Tackar. :biggrin: 

I must say I am not really into hip hop, then again I know mainly of radio stuff... This song is one of the exceptions though. Maybe it's not pure hip hop, but whatever.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iUYqo0vUSAY


----------



## El Pescador (Jun 5, 2012)

it speaks for itself...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=4pXfHLUlZf4


----------



## stereo.pete (Jun 5, 2012)

El Pescador said:


> it speaks for itself...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=4pXfHLUlZf4



Old but +13489723423989237942639462934!!!!!!OVERLOADDDDD


----------



## Candlejack (Jun 5, 2012)

To continue in the style of J*** In My Pants

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mAobW-gj1KE


Wax is awesome as hell, tip: Read the tags, always

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SIc2yLdGFOM&feature=relmfu

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jnUqCIH8u40


----------

